# LEDDY SMART Aquael plant light - anyone tried these?



## crip_tic (6 May 2015)

Any one tried these for a 30l cube - planted, low tech? Thinking about trying one.

http://www.aquael.com/en/products/akwarystyka/oswietlenie/175-leddy-smart#specifications


----------



## FIsh i (6 May 2015)

Great review in pfk a few issues back http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6603 got my eye on one for a project also...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 May 2015)

I haven't got one but yes it would be low light good for low tech

cheers
ryan


----------



## tam (7 May 2015)

I've got an aquael shrimp 30l which came with one. I was quite impressed. Mines just set up as a quarantine tank atm, but it's growing a few basics no problem even with a cover of floating plants. Here a pic just filled...


----------



## crip_tic (7 May 2015)

Ahh cool thanks - would you say it will penetrate fairly well to my ground plants - I'm on the aquael 30l cube too. How well do you think the light reaches the farthest corners?


----------



## tam (7 May 2015)

It's quite an even spread at that height, the arm length positions the light slightly back from from centre, but the front corners seem as well lit as the back. I can take a current pic if you'd like to see with plants/substrate in.


----------



## kirk (8 May 2015)

Great light go for it.


----------

